# Which is the best DVD-R media available in India?



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2007)

From your personal experience can someone suggest a nice DVD-R. There are many in market like Sony, Moser Baer etc which are more expensive than others. Of late I have purchased Umax DVD-R. Since I'm new to these DVD's I dont know which is the best brand available for this type of media? The other day I purchased Sony DVD-RW and I'm having tough time with it. After two or three burns and erase its giving me trouble to burn on it. Are there any issues with Sony DVD-RW? Any specific brand that you can think on DVD-RW? I need to burn lot of important stuff so please advise me. Quality is important so it doesnt matter if its expensive. Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section or if similiar kind of post was already done.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

I would vote for *Verbatim*....


----------



## napster007 (Sep 5, 2007)

i burn my normal (not that important data) on writex dvds which are about 15-20/- each. But when i have to back up some of my precious data i get my self a moserbaer protection plus 5 pack. They come in jewel case's and have write speeds upto 16x. (Though i burn them at 4x). these dvd's never gave me a problem, they have an extra protective layer which is used in the manufactue of dvd-rw's . The 5 pack costs 150 bucks. It's worth it for imp data. give it a try.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 5, 2007)

I heard dvd+r is more stable than dvd-r. Even i want to buy blank dvd, i am googling now, will let you know later.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 5, 2007)

I burn regular data on MoserBayer PRO 16x. They can be burnt at higher speeds if your writer supports them. [i@ 20x liteon]


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

i use local, and IMHO never gave me a prob, but for important data i suggest u use sony or good brands, and theres noothing like + being better than -


----------



## 24online (Sep 5, 2007)

sony is best....for any purpose....but also costly comparative to other companies too.... for long term and important data storage , only take best quality...otherwise some time cheap price dvds cant run or stops in processing....it is my exp...


----------



## PraKs (Sep 17, 2007)

Itz SONY


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 5, 2007)

For DVD+R indeed the best ones in India are the SONY ones with AccuCore technology. For DVD-R, I do not know any "best" brand but as a thumb rule I usually recommend HP and Sony.


----------



## Akshay (Oct 5, 2007)

+1 for moser baer. Writex shud b fine for non critical data...


----------

